# habistat thermostat keeps switching off?



## dreamlandreptiles (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi I bought a Habistat temperature stat for my leopard geckos and when I switch it to temp light flickers and after a while goes off and when I set it again it does the same thing? And when I see if heatmat is still on its cold?


----------



## dreamlandreptiles (Jun 7, 2013)

It's now stabilized and working woo lol


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Is it a pulse/dimmer stat.If so this is how they work.:2thumb:


----------



## dreamlandreptiles (Jun 7, 2013)

It's just a temperature thermostat, it has done it again! Lol the red power light just turns off?


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

Is it a pulse or dimmer stat?
It might be because it's warm enough already, so it's automatically just staying off.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Yup, that's how they work.
It supplies heat when the light is on, & when the desired temperature has been reached, the light goes out and the mat is turned off.
Also, it won't reach a temperature high enough for the mat to feel hot to the touch.


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

jellyandbean said:


> Hi I bought a Habistat temperature stat for my leopard geckos and when I switch it to temp light flickers and after a while goes off and when I set it again it does the same thing? And when I see if heatmat is still on its cold?


That's how a thermostat works. 
Turn it up til it gets to the required temp on your thermometer then turn it back down til the light goes off.


----------



## dreamlandreptiles (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh okay I thought I'd broken it :lol2:


----------

